# Need info on "compounded thyroid med !



## chuluota (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi all
sorry it has been so long since i have been here. it has been crazy.
the endo today said i should switch to a compounded thyroid med, because there is no armor but I am not so sure this is a good move for me

she gave me the opp. to stay on the synthriod just lower the dose ... to .44

or do the combo T4 / T3 compound

I am very scared of the T3 because i have heart palps already

I have had labs done three times in 30 days.

2/2/10-----Tsh ____8.630______________ref0.450-4.5
3/3/10------tsh-------0.353
3/25/10----tsh--------1.360

thyroxine (t4)-----10.0 _____________uIU/ml ----4.5-12.0
13/4
10.4

T3 uptake----30 _____________ref% 24-39
34
34

Free Tyroxine index----3.0 _______________ref 1.2-4.9
4.6
3.5

TPO-----14 ________________ref iu/ml 0-34
16
not on 3rd test

Antithyroglobulin Ab _____________ <20 ____________ref iu/ml0-40
<20
not on 3rd test

3/03/10 Triiodothyronine, free serum ____3.3 _______ref 2.0-4.4
(3/25/10)------2.4

3/3/10---- T4 free direct ----1.79-----ref---0.82-1.77
3/25/10---- 1.42

The last test the also did parathyroid
PTH intact -------51___________ref--pg/mL--15-65

The first test they had me on .66
then they switched to .88 and in 30 days TSH droped from 8.630 to 0.353
they said "holy cow that is to much to fast!!" so they lowered me to .66 and in 22 days it went back up to 1.360

But I am having high heart rate in the 90s just laying down in the morning before even putting my feet on the floor
sick stomach .. like crazy
shanking hands
anxiety/depression
loss of appetite!

so today they said drop to .44 or we can go to the compounded T4/T3
it is my choice!
Heck what do I know? I think my T3 is fine (but I dont know .. I am just guessing from the labs)

I have read bad things about taking T3 if you dont need it .. it can cause really bad heart palps ... anxiety .. bla bla bla ...

HELP!!! I am spinning in all directions!!
Thanks
Chuluotaarty0009:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chuluota said:


> Hi all
> sorry it has been so long since i have been here. it has been crazy.
> the endo today said i should switch to a compounded thyroid med, because there is no armor but I am not so sure this is a good move for me
> 
> ...


Armour is T4 and T3 (dessicated porcine thyroid) and I just got 500 one grain tablets. No problem. They are shipping only one grain and half grain tablets so if your doc writes a script, you should be able to get it practically anywhere.

Hypothyroid and hyperthyroid both cause heart palps. 3/25/10 FT3 looks too low. So you may benefit from some T3. I think you would do fine on one grain of Armour which has 38 mcg. of T4 and 9 mcg. of T3.

Then get labs about every 8 weeks and consult w/doctor for further evaluation and titration of your med.


----------

